
Verizon should make an Epic acquisition - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/24/verizon-should-make-an-epic-acquisition/
======
solarkraft
[http://archive.is/vm3Ga](http://archive.is/vm3Ga)

You're not wrong, it's a pretty good opportunity (as conflicted I am about
extracting money from children using psychological trickery, Verizon does
appear to be in the ad business already). But how screwed would the
opportunity be now if Verizon was actually thinking about it?

